# electric griddle cooking , crab cake



## Dipesh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Crab Cakes*






*Ingredients:*


1 lb. Crabmeat, fresh or pasteurized
1 Egg
¼ cup Mayonnaise
1½ tsp. Dijon Mustard
1½ tsp. Old Bay seasoning
1 tsp. Fresh Lemon juice
½ tsp. Worcestershire sauce
Kosher Salt
1¼ cups Fresh breadcrumbs
1 tbsp. Fresh Flat-leaf Parsley, chopped
2 tbsps. Unsalted Butter
1 tbsp. Olive Oil
 *Instructions:*


Put the crab in mixing bowl and set aside.
In a small bowl, whisk the egg, mayonnaise, mustard, Old Bay seasoning, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce and salt.
Pour the egg mix over the crab and mix gently until well combined.
Add in the breadcrumbs and parsley and mix them thoroughly but gently.
Cover the mixture with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1-3 hours.
Shape the crab mixture into cakes about 1-inch thick.
Brush the griddle with the butter and olive oil over medium heat.
When butter begins to froth, add the cakes to the griddle.
Cook both sides for 4-5 minutes, until golden brown.
Serve with lemon wedges and your favorite garnish.


----------

